# Friend can't open my jpeg files created in XP



## flyboy320 (Dec 13, 2001)

I have a few pictures I'm trying to email a friend who has an imac running OS 9.1. I have taken pictures with my camera, re-sized them with a free windows program from Microsoft so they can be emailed. The file extension is jpg, and when he tries to open them, all he gets is box with no picture.

So my question is, is there a program I can use to convert the jpg pictures to a format that the imac can use? I currently use Photoshop on my XP machine.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

The imac should be able to open them..... Try sending them without resizing.


----------



## flyboy320 (Dec 13, 2001)

OK, I'll send them again without resizing them and see if he can open them. Perhaps Microsoft's image re-sizer did something to the format of the jpg files so his mac can't open them...


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

In the future, if you must resize a pic, just do it within Photoshop.
If it's saved as a "jpeg", he should still be able to open it.
Good luck!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Had something similar happen to someone at work a few weeks ago but they were getting a missing picture box in Outlook Express. It turned out that the sender was putting a shortcut link in their e-mail instead of the actual picture file. The link referenced only the local file path to the sender's own hard drive. The clue was that the attachments were only about 100 bytes in size instead of the expected tens of kilobytes.


----------



## Island Girl (Apr 25, 2006)

If you are using Win XP check out Powertoys for Win XP. There's a little tool there called pic resizer that (once you download it) integrates itself into your right click box and allows you to resize right in your my pics folder. Another great tool is Easy Thumnails. It's an extremely easy little tool that makes your pics thumbnail size for easy insert of pics in your E-mails. Having said all that I wonder if it isn't the resizing but the mail server you use. For instance I find you can't send a pic with Incredimail without first inserting a backround. Have you checked your sent box to see if it looks fine there? Hope I was somewhat helful,
Good Luck


----------



## mstokes (Mar 12, 2005)

The simplest thing to do is once the files are on the mac is to manually enter the *.jpg extension on the files. Then they work. You can actually do them all at one time too.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

this could be a e-mail aplication problem. jpeg files are as universal as files get. Are they RGB or CMYK?


----------

